# No sooner that he entered the room, than the phone rang



## Inmortal

Buenos días.

La siguiente frase me salió en el examen avanzado del _English Training_, el conocido juego de la _Nintendo DS_.

_No sooner that he entered the room, than the phone rang._

Entiendo perfectamente lo que significa, pero me llamó la atención porque la estructura se aleja completamente de la que se emplearía en el castellano.

Si no conociera esta construcción y me dijeran que tradujese al inglés la siguiente frase, "Tan pronto como entró en la habitación, sonó el teléfono", yo diría:

_As soon as he entered the room, the phone rang._

¿Son igual de válidas ambas construcciones? ¿Es más culta y refinada la primera?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## bayicra

Than significa que algo ocurrió inmediatamente después de otro evento. Por ello a tu frase habría que añadirle algo "inmediatamente después" sonó el teléfono.


----------



## el_novato

Hola.

Hay modismo  No sooner tham que equivale a As soon as

No sooner no es mas culta o refinada que as soon as, es  un modismo.

No te preocupes tanto, imagino que el English training de Nintendo te mostrará el inglés formal y el de uso diario.


----------



## owlman5

Inmortal said:


> Buenos días.
> 
> La siguiente frase me salió en el examen avanzado del _English Training_, el conocido juego de la _Nintendo DS_.
> 
> _No sooner that he entered the room, than the phone rang._
> 
> Entiendo perfectamente lo que significa, pero me llamó la atención porque la estructura se aleja completamente de la que se emplearía en el castellano.
> 
> Si no conociera esta construcción y me dijeran que tradujese al inglés la siguiente frase, "Tan pronto como entró en la habitación, sonó el teléfono", yo diría:
> 
> _As soon as he entered the room, the phone rang._
> 
> ¿Son igual de válidas ambas construcciones? ¿Es más culta y refinada la primera?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


	 	 La oración original en inglés no es correcta y se debe corregir así:  No sooner *had* he entered the room than the phone rang.  Estoy de acuerdo con tu idea de que “As soon as he entered the room, the phone rang.” dice lo mismo. De veras dicen lo mismo.  No veo ninguna diferencia entre los registros empleados en ambas oraciones.  La una suena tan fina y culta como la otra.


----------



## Inmortal

A ver si lo entiendo.

_No sooner that_ = _As soon as. _¿Correcto?

¿En la segunda frase debería decir "As soon as he entered the room, than the phone rang"? ¿O estaba bien sin el _than_?

EDITO: Perdón, respondí sin ver que había una nueva respuesta. Vaya tela, ¿entonces el _English Training_ ha cometido un fallo en la frase? Menuda caca de juego.


----------



## bayicra

Inmortal said:


> A ver si lo entiendo.
> 
> _No sooner that_ = _As soon as. _¿Correcto?
> 
> ¿En la segunda frase debería decir "As soon as he entered the room, than the phone rang"? ¿O estaba bien sin el _than_?
> 
> EDITO: Perdón, respondí sin ver que había una nueva respuesta.



Es correcto sin than


----------



## Inmortal

owlman5 said:
			
		

> La oración original en inglés no es correcta y se debe corregir así: No sooner *had* he entered the room than the phone rang. Estoy de acuerdo con tu idea de que “As soon as he entered the room, the phone rang.” dice lo mismo. De veras dicen lo mismo. No veo ninguna diferencia entre los registros empleados en ambas oraciones. La una suena tan fina y culta como la otra.


 
Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

Me parece increíble que en el juego _English Training_ hayan cometido un error tan garrafal.


----------



## spodulike

owlman5 said:


> La oración original en inglés no es correcta y se debe corregir así: No sooner *had* he entered the room than the phone rang. Estoy de acuerdo con tu idea de que “As soon as he entered the room, the phone rang.” dice lo mismo. De veras dicen lo mismo. No veo ninguna diferencia entre los registros empleados en ambas oraciones. La una suena tan fina y culta como la otra.


 
De acuerdo.  "had" is correct


----------



## Inmortal

Gracias por la confirmación.

Comentar que me parece una estructura rarísima, no sólo porque se aleje de la estructura que se emplearía en castellano, sino porque parece interrogativa: *...had he entered the room,...*

Es una frase que se me ha quedado grabada en la memoria por lo curiosa, además del error garrafal en el _English Training _(poner _that_ en vez de _had_).


----------



## spodulike

Inmortal said:


> Gracias por la confirmación.
> 
> Comentar que me parece una estructura rarísima, no sólo porque se aleje de la estructura que se emplearía en castellano, sino porque parece interrogativa: *...had he entered the room,...*
> 
> Es una frase que se me ha quedado grabada en la memoria por lo curiosa, además del error garrafal en el _English Training _(poner _that_ en vez de _had_).


 

"No sooner" is adverbial so it must appear next to the verb, but it must also appear at the beginning of the sentence. We cannot move "No sooner" so we have to move the verb instead.


----------



## Baldomera

Hay estructuras en inglés que se alejan del castellano por esa misma razón, porque no son castellano, ES INGLÉS.

Hay muchas expresiones que no tienen una traducción literal, pero esta en concreto se podría decir en español como :

no antes de que entró en la habitación, sonó el teléfono

no antes de = tan pronto como
no sooner than = as soon as

Aunque es mucho más común en la vida cotidiana "as soon as".

Y yo no estaría tan segura de que el juego se haya equivocado con el "had"....

Cuando cuentas una historia en pasado, utilizas el pasado simple:

primero PASÓ esto, luego PASÓ lo otro.

Cuando vas contanto cronológicamente lo que pasó y te das cuenta de que te has olvidado algo que sucedió antes de la última acción, es cuando utilizas otros tiempos (u otras palabras que te ayudan a situar la acción):

primero PASÓ esto, luego PASÓ lo otro. Pero cuando ya había oscurecido (había oscurecito y a continuación pasó lo otro)

Sin embargo, en este caso, las dos cosas pasan a la vez:

El entró y sonó el teléfono. Tan pronto como entró, sonó el teléfono. No antes de que entró, sonó el teléfono. (si, nosotros utilizamos entrase en el último caso, pero te digo otra vez, que no puedes traducir literalmente todo; cuando los profes nos decían "tienes que pensar en inglés", se referían a esto)

Had + pp se utiliza para decir que algo ha sucedido antes de la acción en pasado. Por ese motivo no puedes poner "had", porque las dos acciones pasaron en el mismo momento...


----------



## spodulike

Baldomera said:


> no sooner than = as soon as
> 
> Aunque es mucho más común en la vida cotidiana "as soon as".
> 
> Y yo no estaría tan segura de que el juego se haya equivocado con el "had"....
> 
> Cuando cuentas una historia en pasado, utilizas el pasado simple:
> 
> primero PASÓ esto, luego PASÓ lo otro.
> 
> Cuando vas contanto cronológicamente lo que pasó y te das cuenta de que te has olvidado algo que sucedió antes de la última acción, es cuando utilizas otros tiempos (u otras palabras que te ayudan a situar la acción):
> 
> primero PASÓ esto, luego PASÓ lo otro. Pero cuando ya había oscurecido (había oscurecito y a continuación pasó lo otro)
> 
> Sin embargo, en este caso, las dos cosas pasan a la vez:
> 
> El entró y sonó el teléfono. Tan pronto como entró, sonó el teléfono. No antes de que entró, sonó el teléfono. (si, nosotros utilizamos entrase en el último caso, pero te digo otra vez, que no puedes traducir literalmente todo; cuando los profes nos decían "tienes que pensar en inglés", se referían a esto)
> 
> Had + pp se utiliza para decir que algo ha sucedido antes de la acción en pasado. Por ese motivo no puedes poner "had", porque las dos acciones pasaron en el mismo momento...


 
We are not arguing whether or not "had" is always necessary. What we are saying is that "that" is incorrect in whatever situation. The prototypical version of this saying is "No sooner said than done"  Of course there is no "had in this sentence because it is in the present tense. What would be incorrect would be to say "No sooner that said than done"


----------



## Inmortal

Baldomera, perdona pero me lías aún más.

La traducción literal de la frase "No sooner had he entered the room, than the phone rang" sería "No más pronto había entrado en la habitación, que el teléfono sonó ". Obviamente, ésta no es la traducción correcta, pero literalmente sería así.

En el juego _English Training_ la frase se escribió con el _that_: "No sooner that he entered the room, than the phone rang". ¿Piensas que esta estructura sería correcta o incorrecta?


----------



## spodulike

Inmortal said:


> Baldomera, perdona pero me lías aún más.
> 
> La traducción literal de la frase "No sooner had he entered the room, than the phone rang" sería "No más pronto había entrado en la habitación, que el teléfono sonó ". Obviamente, ésta no es la traducción correcta, pero literalmente sería así.
> 
> En el juego _English Training_ la frase se escribió con el _that_: "No sooner that  he entered the room, than the phone rang". ¿Piensas que esta estructura sería correcta o incorrecta?


 
Incorrect as I explained above


----------



## Inmortal

Yes, yes, but the question is for Baldomera, to know what does she think about it.


----------



## saywhat

Baldomera said:


> Sin embargo, en este caso, las dos cosas pasan a la vez:



No, that's not the case.  As you explained, "no sooner had i ... , than ..." technically means that one happened just before the other, and this example is no exception.  The author entered the room, and then immediately afterward the phone rang.

As the others mentioned, saying "no sooner that he entered ..." is never correct.  In order to communicate that both things happened at exactly the same time, you would have to change the sentence to say "The phone rang as he entered the room."  As it is, the point of the sentence is the same, but technically it means something slightly different.

I hope that helps.  Let me know if you still disagree with that.


----------



## spodulike

I think there were some crossed wires in this thread

1) the argument about whether the usage of "that" is correct or incorrect and
2) the argument about whether the word "had" has to be translated exactly

With regard to point (2) I agree with Baldomera


----------



## Baldomera

spodulike said:


> We are not arguing whether or not "had" is always necessary. What we are saying is that "that" is incorrect in whatever situation. The prototypical version of this saying is "No sooner said than done"  Of course there is no "had in this sentence because it is in the present tense. What would be incorrect would be to say "No sooner that said than done"



Sorry, this is a typing error. I answer before that you answer appeared. 

There were several references about "had" before your last comment...


----------



## Baldomera

Jo, Inmortal, ¡¡¡¡vaya con la preguntita!!!!! 

He estado leyendo y pensando en los comentarios y no creo que haya ninguna opción incorrecta. 

Teneis razón. Es cierto que con el "had" sería más correcto ya que esa acción se refiere a antes de que el teléfono suene. Por lo tanto habría que decir que es anterior al pasado (con had + pp).

Por otra parte, como he dicho, cuando se cuentan las cosas en el pasado, se utiliza el pasado simple. Y si se sigue el orden cronológico, se sigue utilizando el pasado simple.... Asique no creo que esté mal la construcción fque te dice la Nintendo...


----------



## Inmortal

Pues entonces todavía tengo la duda de si la frase de la _Nintendo_ (con el _that_) es correcta o no.

Sin embargo, varios hablantes de la lengua inglesa como lengua materna han dicho en este hilo que se debe cambiar el _that_ por el _had_.

La traducción al castellano, sin duda, es: "Tan pronto (como) entró en la habitación, sonó el teléfono".

¿Más opiniones?


----------



## teatom

Den se cuenta que la expresiòn EXACTA es: no sooner thaNNNNN, como en una comparaciòn!!!


----------



## SydLexia

The Nintendo system seems to be trying to teach:

"No sooner than he xyx, abc (happens/ed)" (so the error is just a typo).

But, and this is a big 'BUT' for me, in my standard British English at least, this construction is not correct and is not something that should be taught (and sounds horrendous to my ears).

To answer the original question: 





> _No sooner that he entered the room, than the phone rang.
> <snip>
> __As soon as he [had] entered the room, the phone rang._
> 
> ¿Son igual de válidas ambas construcciones? ¿Es más culta y refinada la primera?


No, no, no. The first sounds wrong (to an educated speaker of BrE) even with 'than'. Your version above is perfectly correct. As has been pointed out, the 'correct' version of the Nintendo idea is the idiomatic usage:

"No sooner had he entered the room than the phone rang" = "Nada más entrar él en el cuarto......"

syd


----------



## teatom

Well, sorry, in my last reply I was wrong, the thaNNN is is the second sentence. But any way, the expression 'no sooner than' requires SUBJECT VERB INVERSION  like any negative phrase that opens a sentence, like in: Neiter *did / have* we. Never *had* I seen, No sooner *entered* he the room than....


----------



## gengo

Inmortal said:


> _No sooner that he entered the room, than the phone rang._



As others have said, that is unequivocally a mistake, even if it does appear in English Training.  It must be "had."



Baldomera said:


> no antes de = tan pronto como
> no sooner than = as soon as



I don't agree that the second pair is an equality, because they are not used in the same situations.

You arrived no sooner than I did = Tú no llegaste más temprano que yo
We ate as soon as you arrived = Comimos tan pronto como llegaste

The two phrases cannot be substituted in the above examples.  Furthermore, "no sooner than" is a bit different from the "no sooner had" that is used (or should have been used) in the context of this thread.


----------



## Baldomera

Inmortal said:


> Pues entonces todavía tengo la duda de si la frase de la _Nintendo_ (con el _that_) es correcta o no.
> 
> Sin embargo, varios hablantes de la lengua inglesa como lengua materna han dicho en este hilo que se debe cambiar el _that_ por el _had_.
> 
> La traducción al castellano, sin duda, es: "Tan pronto (como) entró en la habitación, sonó el teléfono".
> 
> ¿Más opiniones?



Perdona, es que lo he leido rápido esta mañana y lo he entendido mal.

Lo que yo decía en el anterior post, es que con "had" tambíen serviría pero me refería a otra expresión:

No sooner *than he had entered* the room, the phone rang.
No sooner *than he entered* the room, the phone rang.

Lo más correcto es con "he had entered", pero la otra no se puede decir que sea errónea (por lo que te he explicado antes).

Tras leer tu pregunta y leer otra vez bien todas las contestaciones (y ahora bien), me di cuenta que esta nueva opción (as sooner had he enterede...) no la conocia.

Lo he consultado con varios mis compis de oficina (ingleses), y te vuelvo a decir:

¡¡¡¡Jo, inmortal con la preguntita!!!! jejeje

Aunque en un principio ellos no veían nada raro (lo que me ha sorprendido mucho), cuando lo hemos visto más detalladamente, hemos llegado a la conclusión de que es una estructura incorrecta.

La forma de las oraciones en inglés es:

Sujeto + verbo + complemento. (en las oraciones afirmativas, claro está; en las interrogativas cambia, pero no estamos hablando de ninguna pregunta).
Y esto no cambia. Igual que no cambia que a una oración tienes que ponerle sujeto (no lo puedes omitir porque sino no se entiende), igual que no cambia que el adjetivo va delante del nombre...

Por lo tanto, creo que  "no sooner had he entered, than the phone rang", sería gramaticalmente incorrecto. 

Aunque si hay una expresión hecha que se usa mucho y al final se da por correcta, ya no te puedo decir. Y ante esta reflexión, sigo:



gengo said:


> As others have said, that is unequivocally a mistake, even if it does appear in English Training. It must be "had."
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree that the second pair is an equality, because they are not used in the same situations.
> 
> You arrived no sooner than I did = Tú no llegaste más temprano que yo
> We ate as soon as you arrived = Comimos tan pronto como llegaste
> 
> The two phrases cannot be substituted in the above examples. Furthermore, "no sooner than" is a bit different from the "no sooner had" that is used (or should have been used) in the context of this thread.



Hombre, "no sooner than" ES SIMILAR A "as soon as". He simplificado tanto porque quería explicar que acción había pasado primero y cual después y porque pensaba eso. Por lo tanto, para explicar eso, que "as soon as" y "no sooner that" van con la oración que pasa primero cronológicamente, he puesto el signo igual. Pero claro que no se pueden sustituir en oraciones, no son sinónimos,  (aunque sólo sea porque uno va con una negación y otro no...)

De todas formas, por favor ¿puedes más ejemplos acerca del uso de "no sooner than" y "no sooner had"? 
Como te he dicho, es una expresión que no había oido antes y que gramaticalmente en principio sería incorrecta. Pero me imagino que se usará, porque gente inglesa (nativos de UK) en principio no veían nada raro en ella....

Ya me habéis dejado con la curiosidad..., y con la duda...


----------



## The Prof

Look at Correlative Conjunctions here:

http://www.fortunecity.com/bally/durrus/153/gramch28.html


----------



## SydLexia

> Por lo tanto, "no sooner had he entered than the phone rang", sería gramaticalmente incorrecto.


There may be those who disagree  but I must reiterate that the above ('No sooner had he entered than.....') is. for me, easily the best and most grammatical of the versions we have seen.

After all, it is only a reworking of "He had no sooner entered the room than the phone rang" and there are many examples of this type of reworking and the subsequent inversion of subject and verb.

"I was scarcely able to believe my eyes."  -->  "Scarcely was I able to believe my eyes,"
"I have never considered becoming a ventriloquist's dummy."  -->  "Never have I considered becoming a ventriloquist's dummy."
"He practically never got home before dawn."  -->  "Practically never did he get home before dawn"

Or, to paraphrase Churchill for the current economic situation: 

"Never in the field of human finance has so much been owed by so many, to so few."

syd


----------



## gengo

SydLexia said:


> There may be those who disagree  but I must reiterate that the above ('No sooner had he entered than.....') is, for me, easily the best and most grammatical of the versions we have seen.



Estoy muy de acuerdo.  La frase suena muy natural y es correcta.

Vean esta página, la cual viene de un libro que se trata de errores comunes en el inglés.


----------



## speedier

Me too!

However, just to add an alternative:

He had barely/hardly entered the room when .......


----------



## Baldomera

¡OK!

Así que no sólo he liado a Inmortal, sino también a mis compañeros ingleses... ¡¡la que he armado!! ¡¡vaya vaya!!

Pues gracias por la aclaración, por la parte que me toca...


----------



## aurilla

spodulike said:


> We are not arguing whether or not "had" is always necessary. What we are saying is that "that" is incorrect in whatever situation. The prototypical version of this saying is "No sooner said than done"  Of course there is no "had in this sentence because it is in the present tense. What would be incorrect would be to say "No sooner that said than done"


 
I agree.


----------



## Inmortal

Conclusiones:

No sooner had he entered the room, than the phone rang. 
No sooner had she turned off the lights, than the baby started crying. 

No sooner that he entered the room, than the phone rang. 
No sooner that she turned off the lights, than the baby started crying.


----------



## gengo

Inmortal said:


> Conclusiones:
> 
> No sooner had he entered the room, than the phone rang.
> No sooner had she turned off the lights, than the baby started crying.
> 
> No sooner that he entered the room, than the phone rang.
> No sooner that she turned off the lights, than the baby started crying.



That is correct, but you don't need the comma with this construction.


----------



## Inmortal

Ok, thank you for the comment. But I think there is a pause, at least in the spanish construction.


----------

